# Rural Life Vs. Suburban Life



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Some of HK's suburbs are right in the rural areas. Besides rural areas in HK are only 5% of the total land.

Fairview Park in the New Territories!


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

I love suburb, as it commute well with the city. 

But rural... Fields, Ranches, Forests, Lakes, Snow with thick pines... I love rural areas. Slow-paced and comfortable. Especially in rural Midwest Canada-US.


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

rural


----------



## movcn (Mar 6, 2005)

Both. I just hate to live in a dense community


----------



## DrunKao (Jul 3, 2005)

eeewww suburbs... eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww rural


----------



## Justadude (Jul 15, 2004)

It depends very, very much on where you are. Some rural areas are breathtaking, but some are awful. Likewise, some suburbs are very nice while others are just depressing. On the whole I'd prefer rural, provided it's in an area that has access to all the basics (i.e., every time it snows I won't be stuck without fresh food for 3 weeks). 

Chicagoskyline, please drop the "da"s. It makes you sound like you've never seen a classroom.


----------

